# Giveaway: RPG Maker VX Ace (CLOSED)



## Trundle (Jul 15, 2015)

Just guess a number between 1 and 100. You only have 1 guess. I will use a random number generator and whoever has the closest 48 hours from this post will receive a free copy of RPG Maker VX Ace (a simple game making program).

Details on the software here! 
Retail value of ~$60 to $70 depending on country.

Good luck!


----------



## Brad (Jul 15, 2015)

38


----------



## Domestic (Jul 16, 2015)

56


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 16, 2015)

21


----------



## Mango (Jul 16, 2015)

.7


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 16, 2015)

50


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

27


----------



## Hikari (Jul 16, 2015)

95


----------



## Benevoir (Jul 16, 2015)

74


----------



## himeki (Jul 16, 2015)

42
What a generous idea!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jul 16, 2015)

67


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 16, 2015)

32


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 16, 2015)

24


----------



## radical6 (Jul 18, 2015)

is this still going on

i keep guessing numbers already guessed ****

32


----------



## Forek (Jul 18, 2015)

100


----------



## Trundle (Jul 18, 2015)

Whoops, forgot about this. I'll bump it and let it go for a few more hours.


----------



## stargurg (Jul 18, 2015)

69


----------



## vurren (Jul 18, 2015)

17


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 18, 2015)

77


----------



## Farobi (Jul 19, 2015)

21


----------



## Trundle (Jul 19, 2015)

The number was: *21*

Congrats BellGreen! I'll PM you the code you can redeem on Steam!


----------

